# Suche ein script wie bei Wikipedia



## ulf123 (6. Dezember 2005)

Hi leute,
 da bin ich wieder mit einer sehr wichtigen frage

 zur zeit rufe ich bei mir auf der HP den Content mit

http://www.url.de/?c=SEITE

 mich stört aber  das "?c="

 das ganze soll dann so aussehn

http://www.url.de/SEITE

 wie wäre sowas möglich..

 ohne das ich für jede seite einen Ordner anlegen muss und dort eine index reinlegen muss.

 Kann mir wer helfen ... Vielen Dank 

 Ulf


----------



## fanste (6. Dezember 2005)

mod_rewrite ist das Zauberwort.

```
RewriteEngine   on
RewriteBase     /
RewriteRule     ^(.*)$  index.php?c=$1
```


----------



## ulf123 (6. Dezember 2005)

so ne dumme frage das muss in die PHP.ini?


----------



## daddz (6. Dezember 2005)

Nein...das musst du in eine ".htaccess" datei schreiben.

greetz
daddz


----------



## fanste (6. Dezember 2005)

Nur mal als Info @ulf123: 
- google.de
- => 'mod_rewrite eingeben
- Zigtausend Seiten, auf denen das steht 


(Soll nicht böse gemeint sein. Jeder darf fragen)


----------



## ulf123 (6. Dezember 2005)

hab das mal ausprobiert... hab nur ein prob 


 wenn ich 
 das script anwende und dann 

 mal 

 echo $_GET['c'] 

 mache gibt er mir index.php aus 



 =/ hmm 

 hilfe


----------



## fanste (6. Dezember 2005)

Oh shit. Warum klappt das denn nicht. Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin, dass er mir den Verzeichnisnamen angibt. Dann müssen wir wohl doch auf einen der rewrite-Profis warten  (Also Gumbo, wo biste?)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Dezember 2005)

3 kleine Dinge:

Halte Dich bitte an Gross- und Kleinschreibung
Da das nichts mit PHP sondern mit dem Webserver zu tun hat werd ich den Thread mal in den entsprechenden Bereich schieben
Ordner stehen im Schrank und enthalten Unterlagen, auf der Festplatte hat man Verzeichnisse


----------

